# What explains the price tag of an IWC Big Pilot?



## WatchLuc

I am a happy owner of an Omega Seamaster Diver automatic with ETA movement since 1994, the "James Bond" watch. I love extreme sports including scuba diving, wind and kite surfing, the lot during which I wear this watch. It has never let me down, although this Omega is not a very high priced watch.

I am planning to buy a second automatic watch and for years I admire the clean design of the IWC Big Pilot.
I've never had the spare money for it but now I do, so I am interested to buy this watch. Not to accompany me during extreme sport but as as a sort of personal "lifestyle and design" statement.

So I've done some research and I've learned that the Big Pilot is the ancestor of the WW2 German Pilot navigating B-Uhr. I've learned also that the B-Uhr was manufactured by multiple vendors and that IWC was one of them. However, one of the other German original manufacturers of the B-Uhr STOWA, also still exist and that they still manufacture and sell a B-Uhr model at a price range comparible with my Omega thus much cheaper than an IWC. And yes, I know, the STOWA is equipped with an ETA OEM movement, almost the same as included in my Omega. But the STOWA runs at 4Hz which is not bad and quit accurate. So that doesn't stop me from buying a STOWA, especially when I consider the price difference which is really huge: an IWC sells at approximately 8 times the price of a STOWA. 

So I wonder what to do? Buy a STOWA as my Pilot watch and in addition an IWC like a Portugeaser as an additional "dress watch" for the same budget as a single IWC Big Pilot? Or obtain my "eternal love", the IWC Big Pilot?
My question to you is: what explains the price tag of an IWC Big Pilot? What would you do if you had the budget?


----------



## zion_rasta

In house movement explains the price. I love Stowa watches as well, but IWC is in a whole different league.
I'd say go for the IWC since it is the love of you life.
You can get a Stowa as a second watch later dice they are cheap.

Check out the pilot chrono as well. I just got one and can't take it off. I own 6 Rolex and They are not getting wrist time at the moment.
I would go BP, or Pilot Chrono plus Stowa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchLuc

Thx. At least the investment of a Big Pilot is worth while, on watch selling sites such as chrono24 the price drop of a Big Pilot is zilch to minor.


----------



## Wally71

I asked myself the same questions before purchasing my first luxury watch, a pilot chrono.
Questions about price for any luxury product make no sense, imho (is a LV bag worth of 5K euro?)
Just follow your hearth, almost like you would for a woman.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I think the same thing on the price of the big pilot. 

The BP does look a lot cooler than any of the others and if it was my money I'd go for the one I really want - not the compromise


----------



## Watchbreath

Once again, a watch is not an investment.


WatchLuc said:


> Thx. At least the investment of a Big Pilot is worth while, on watch selling sites such as chrono24 the price drop of a Big Pilot is zilch to minor.


----------



## LeslieL

cant agree more



Wally71 said:


> I asked myself the same questions before purchasing my first luxury watch, a pilot chrono.
> Questions about price for any luxury product make no sense, imho (is a LV bag worth of 5K euro?)
> Just follow your hearth, almost like you would for a woman.


----------



## Smudge

If you love the watch, you will never sell it - nor ever think again of what you paid for it. But if you think it is an investment, it changes the dynamic entirely.


----------



## Dave A

Having not long got over the hurdle of an "entry level IWC" at over £4000 (sterling) I'm already trying to get mentally prepared to double the budget for either a Portugese Auto or Big Pilot.

I'll be honest & say right now that I am struggling to justify the entry fee!

The prices are madness when accurate time is all around us.


----------



## WatchLuc

I agree, a watch is not an investment. 
As stated in my initial post: I would buy a BP to express my love for timeless design. 

However, I earned the money to be able to buy a BP with hard work. 
I would be therefore very disappointed if I would discover in the future that I burn my money on marketing ******** without sustainable value if you understand what I mean.


----------



## mpalmer

The same question could be asked of most of what IWC produces. I would argue the lineup as a whole does not deliver particularly good bang for the buck when compared to other options like JLC or GO. That said, the Big Pilot is arguably one of IWC's best offerings and might just be worth the outlay if you love the design. What are you paying for? Well, a manufacture movement, a whole lot of history/lore, and a hefty advertising budget. As you know, the IWC was making watches for German military pilots when watches were still a relatively a new thing; the Big Pilot is as true to the origin, tradition, and lore of the pilot watch as any out there (short of buying an original).

Would I buy it for the asking price? If the flieger design was what really moved me more than all others, I just might.


----------



## WatchLuc

mpalmer said:


> The same question could be asked of most of what IWC produces. I would argue the lineup as a whole does not deliver particularly good bang for the buck when compared to other options like JLC or GO. That said, the Big Pilot is arguably one of IWC's best offerings and might just be worth the outlay if you love the design. What are you paying for? Well, a manufacture movement, a whole lot of history/lore, and a hefty advertising budget. As you know, the IWC was making watches for German military pilots when watches were still a relatively a new thing; the Big Pilot is as true to the origin, tradition, and lore of the pilot watch as any out there (short of buying an original).
> 
> Would I buy it for the asking price? If the flieger design was what really moved me more than all others, I just might.


OMG, thanks for your reply. You opened my eyes. 
Had a look at the JLC catalogue. I had in the past the impression that JLCs had price tags of 20k+ which is too much to me. 
Apparently not. Beautifull watches. Still like to have a flieger in my collection but you made me doubt.


----------



## WatchLuc

zion_rasta said:


> In house movement explains the price. I love Stowa watches as well, but IWC is in a whole different league.
> I'd say go for the IWC since it is the love of you life.
> You can get a Stowa as a second watch later dice they are cheap.
> 
> Check out the pilot chrono as well. I just got one and can't take it off. I own 6 Rolex and They are not getting wrist time at the moment.
> I would go BP, or Pilot Chrono plus Stowa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really appreciate watchuseek and all replies to my question. And I really like the quoted response because it's IWC related and IWC is the brand in focus on this forum and it made me think again. I explain why:

My Omega was my first automatic watch. After I bought it I looked around for more information and that has led to some disappointment at those days. I discovered that the movement was an ETA OEM and that the movement was of average quality: low bph/Hz and a less advanced means of adjusting it's accuracy. After a history of cheap (100-300) quartz watches I had the impression that I had bought a quality piece of mechanical engineering designed and manufactured by one vendor. It appeared that I had bought a watch from a system integrator. That may sound snobbish of me, but it felt a little bit as a "bummer". 
I am not a snob and I learned to appreciate the Omega. I really used it as a James Bond watch during every extreme sport that I have practiced. It never let me down. Secondly I had bought that watch to remember the birth of my oldest son, this month 23 years ago.

But I decided one thing: if I would ever buy a new mechanical automatic watch then I would choose a brand and a watch including a movement from one vendor that is famous for it's design, quality and must keep up it's reputation. 
That's how I found the IWC BP. Other brand names fulfilling this criteria are Rolex, Zenith and Patek Philippe to name a few.

So I appreciate the quoted response, it has put me back on track so to speak. The BP fulfills my criteria, not only from a design perspective but also because it holds a manufacturer movement. I also like the features of the movement like the 7 day capacity, the measures to keep accuracy whilst unwinding, the capacity indicator which I view as a nice add-on in addition to the clean design of the dail.

However, I still haven't decided that I will buy the BP. 
One of the other replies mention brand names like JLC which also fulfill my core requirement of one vendor.

This new watch will be a symbol to me of a new start, a new life so to speak after loosing my job, my relationship and recovery of a serious accident in which I broke 8 ribs and ischia land suffered as collateral damage a pneumothorax and pneumonia. Yes, serious stuff. Spend already 4 weeks at a hospital and still lying there. To recover mentally I decided to give myself a treat by means of the desired one vendor watch. 
It might be still the IWC BP, it might be another. Currently I can afford myself the price tag of the BP and the accident learned me that life could be over tomorrow. I am therefore convinced to fulfill my dream regarding a new watch.


----------



## WatchLuc

And the journey of finding and buying The Memorial Watch is as interesting as the watch itself.


----------



## ivanos

Big Pilot has its unique style. Also it requires a big wrist to rest on. If both are ok for you, then go for it without doubt.


----------



## Dave A

ivanos said:


> Big Pilot has its unique style. Also it requires a big wrist to rest on. If both are ok for you, then go for it without doubt.


Does it come with a big strap unlike the bracelet on my Pilot which won't fit a wrist over 8 inches?


----------



## WatchLuc

Dave A said:


> Does it come with a big strap unlike the bracelet on my Pilot which won't fit a wrist over 8 inches?


It is only available with leather strap.


----------



## MrDagon007

WatchLuc said:


> I really appreciate watchuseek and all replies to my question. And I really like the quoted response because it's IWC related and IWC is the brand in focus on this forum and it made me think again. I explain why:
> 
> My Omega was my first automatic watch. After I bought it I looked around for more information and that has led to some disappointment at those days. I discovered that the movement was an ETA OEM and that the movement was of average quality: low bph/Hz and a less advanced means of adjusting it's accuracy. After a history of cheap (100-300) quartz watches I had the impression that I had bought a quality piece of mechanical engineering designed and manufactured by one vendor. It appeared that I had bought a watch from a system integrator. That may sound snobbish of me, but it felt a little bit as a "bummer".
> I am not a snob and I learned to appreciate the Omega. I really used it as a James Bond watch during every extreme sport that I have practiced. It never let me down. Secondly I had bought that watch to remember the birth of my oldest son, this month 23 years ago.
> 
> But I decided one thing: if I would ever buy a new mechanical automatic watch then I would choose a brand and a watch including a movement from one vendor that is famous for it's design, quality and must keep up it's reputation.
> That's how I found the IWC BP. Other brand names fulfilling this criteria are Rolex, Zenith and Patek Philippe to name a few.
> 
> So I appreciate the quoted response, it has put me back on track so to speak. The BP fulfills my criteria, not only from a design perspective but also because it holds a manufacturer movement. I also like the features of the movement like the 7 day capacity, the measures to keep accuracy whilst unwinding, the capacity indicator which I view as a nice add-on in addition to the clean design of the dail.
> 
> However, I still haven't decided that I will buy the BP.
> One of the other replies mention brand names like JLC which also fulfill my core requirement of one vendor.
> 
> This new watch will be a symbol to me of a new start, a new life so to speak after loosing my job, my relationship and recovery of a serious accident in which I broke 8 ribs and ischia land suffered as collateral damage a pneumothorax and pneumonia. Yes, serious stuff. Spend already 4 weeks at a hospital and still lying there. To recover mentally I decided to give myself a treat by means of the desired one vendor watch.
> It might be still the IWC BP, it might be another. Currently I can afford myself the price tag of the BP and the accident learned me that life could be over tomorrow. I am therefore convinced to fulfill my dream regarding a new watch.


impressive recovery, I can imagine you want to celebrate it in a way.
in any case the BP is not factually worth it, of course not, of course there is lots of marketing, and it isn't 8 times better than a stowa. it is a matter of being in love with it that will push you, don't try to rationalise the investment!


----------



## WTSP

It's true that IWC's watches come at a hefty price premium relative to other brands for products of relatively equal quality. However there are two important factors to take into account regarding the Big Pilot:

1- There are no reasonably priced watches that feature automatic extended power reserve movements. Most 3 to 8 days power reserve movement are manual wind calibers. For automatics, the field is limited to IWC, Panerai, Glashutte Original and Zenith doing it in house and a few others using the Frederic Piguet 1150. All of these options are expensive. 

2- The Big Pilot has been so popular as to become a recognized feature model with its own following, in a similar way perhaps to the Omega Speedmaster, Tag Heuer Monaco, Rolex Submariner, etc. It's a thing now, which leads to attention from collectors and increases pricing.


----------



## Dave A

WatchLuc said:


> It is only available with leather strap.


I know and I believe the leather straps are short too!

What I'm trying to say is;
Why does a 46mm watch designed for a big wrist not fit a big wrist?


----------



## WatchLuc

WTSP said:


> It's true that IWC's watches come at a hefty price premium relative to other brands for products of relatively equal quality. However there are two important factors to take into account regarding the Big Pilot:
> 
> 1- There are no reasonably priced watches that feature automatic extended power reserve movements. Most 3 to 8 days power reserve movement are manual wind calibers. For automatics, the field is limited to IWC, Panerai, Glashutte Original and Zenith doing it in house and a few others using the Frederic Piguet 1150. All of these options are expensive.
> 
> 2- The Big Pilot has been so popular as to become a recognized feature model with its own following, in a similar way perhaps to the Omega Speedmaster, Tag Heuer Monaco, Rolex Submariner, etc. It's a thing now, which leads to attention from collectors and increases pricing.


Dear contributers to my post,

I am happy to tell you: case closed. 
I ordered my IWC Big Pilot IW5009012.
Hope to receive and wear it within a few weeks.

In response to your replies:

Yes, in the end I followed my heart. I fell in love with the iconic minimalistic design of the watch. And yes, I know, it's not really the ancestor of the German B-Uhr, it's design is not even the design of the original B-Uhr, it is an "artist impression" of the B-Uhr. But still, I love it. If you would see how I decorated my apartment you would understand why.
I especially have chosen the 5009012 model, including the 9 instead of the dash and the dotted triangle beneath the 12 o'clock indicator. Like a review of the watch is describing: it makes the design complete, combining the design goodies of previous versions.

The historic WW2 design roots is another aspect that appeals to me. In my heart I am quite a pacifist, with the exeption of self defense. But you could say that if WW2 didn't happen I wouldn't have existed. From that perspective the design of the watch is also a symbol of myself. Last but not least I wanted also a watch that fits with a suit. I am a business man and I wanted a watch also for business hours.

Yes, I know, IWC spends a lot of money to marketing. To my modest opinion: so do brands like TAG Heur, Rolex and Omega too.
And I really don't care. Let us be honoust: without marketing a brand is unknown and if we spend some money on a watch we want others to recognize, don't we?

Many of you stated that IWC is somewhat overpriced but the Big Pilot is one of IWC's best offers. That made me confident that I was not making a huge mistake buying this watch. And yes, I do understand that the Big Pilot is not 8 times better than for example a STOWA. But is a BMW 3-Series car twice as good than a Ford Focus? I really doubt it and I have driven 3 BMW 3-Series.

The Big Pilot fulfills my core requirement: dail and movement from one vendor. I don't really need a 7 day capacity, I don't spend so much time in bed, not even accompanied by a beautiful woman. The 7-day capacity is just a symbol that the movement is something different than average. One buys and wears such watch to distinguish, don't we?

Regarding other watch features: if I would like to have the most features I would have to buy myself an Apple iWatch.
I regard the looks and design of a watch the most important feature. Sub dials of a chronograph can enhance a design but I rarely need or use a chronograph. I am not interested in reading moon phases from my watch. Multiple time zones is an interesting feature because I work at / for multinational organizations. But to my opinion timezone watches are cluttered with text and knobs and prints in opposition to my preference of a clean minimalistic design, whichever watch brand. 
The only appealing feature to me is a perpetual calendar. I regard such as a mechanical piece of art. But perpetual calendar watches are beyond my price range so the're no option.

Last but not least: thank you all for your replies. I really enjoyed the discussion and it helped me to make a decision.


----------



## upupa epops

Awesome choice, enjoy it and now, get better!


----------



## Wally71

So then, congratulations! Awesome watch, the best out there for me.
Hope that for a very long time it will give you the positive vibes you're looking for, it seems you deserve it.


----------



## MHe225

Gefeliciteerd, Luc. You did well |>

I feared for a second that you were moving away from what you were really desiring for such a long time, but glad you stuck to your (big) guns. 
These are not rational decisions; in the end, you have to follow your heart. Which you did.

Good luck getting your life back on track. First line of business, getting well. That is a day-job in itself. I did that once, be it at a much younger age. It's hard work, with ups and downs. Perseverance pays off. I was in rehab for 6 months - that's when "they" called status quo, as good as it would ever get. 
I used to be a long distance runner and the surgeon who put me back together told me that my running days were over. Often did I think that he was right, but on the 25th Anniversary of my wreck I ran a 10 mile race (Dam tot Dam) and 4 months later a half marathon. Fast forward 3 more years and I finished a full marathon - unfortunately, I did injure myself in that race and, as a result, missed qualification for Boston by 44 seconds.

Hope you will continue visiting and checking in. Showing pics of your BP is mandatory :-d


----------



## mpalmer

WatchLuc said:


> Dear contributers to my post,
> 
> I am happy to tell you: case closed.
> I ordered my IWC Big Pilot IW5009012.
> Hope to receive and wear it within a few weeks.
> 
> In response to your replies:
> 
> Yes, in the end I followed my heart. I fell in love with the iconic minimalistic design of the watch. And yes, I know, it's not really the ancestor of the German B-Uhr, it's design is not even the design of the original B-Uhr, it is an "artist impression" of the B-Uhr. But still, I love it. If you would see how I decorated my apartment you would understand why.
> I especially have chosen the 5009012 model, including the 9 instead of the dash and the dotted triangle beneath the 12 o'clock indicator. Like a review of the watch is describing: it makes the design complete, combining the design goodies of previous versions.
> 
> The historic WW2 design roots is another aspect that appeals to me. In my heart I am quite a pacifist, with the exeption of self defense. But you could say that if WW2 didn't happen I wouldn't have existed. From that perspective the design of the watch is also a symbol of myself. Last but not least I wanted also a watch that fits with a suit. I am a business man and I wanted a watch also for business hours.
> 
> Yes, I know, IWC spends a lot of money to marketing. To my modest opinion: so do brands like TAG Heur, Rolex and Omega too.
> And I really don't care. Let us be honoust: without marketing a brand is unknown and if we spend some money on a watch we want others to recognize, don't we?
> 
> Many of you stated that IWC is somewhat overpriced but the Big Pilot is one of IWC's best offers. That made me confident that I was not making a huge mistake buying this watch. And yes, I do understand that the Big Pilot is not 8 times better than for example a STOWA. But is a BMW 3-Series car twice as good than a Ford Focus? I really doubt it and I have driven 3 BMW 3-Series.
> 
> The Big Pilot fulfills my core requirement: dail and movement from one vendor. I don't really need a 7 day capacity, I don't spend so much time in bed, not even accompanied by a beautiful woman. The 7-day capacity is just a symbol that the movement is something different than average. One buys and wears such watch to distinguish, don't we?
> 
> Regarding other watch features: if I would like to have the most features I would have to buy myself an Apple iWatch.
> I regard the looks and design of a watch the most important feature. Sub dials of a chronograph can enhance a design but I rarely need or use a chronograph. I am not interested in reading moon phases from my watch. Multiple time zones is an interesting feature because I work at / for multinational organizations. But to my opinion timezone watches are cluttered with text and knobs and prints in opposition to my preference of a clean minimalistic design, whichever watch brand.
> The only appealing feature to me is a perpetual calendar. I regard such as a mechanical piece of art. But perpetual calendar watches are beyond my price range so the're no option.
> 
> Last but not least: thank you all for your replies. I really enjoyed the discussion and it helped me to make a decision.


Congrats on your decision! Enjoy your Big Pilot!

FYI, Montblanc does a perpetual calendar for less than 8k (grey market), Frederique Constant does a manufacture perpetual for less than 6k (grey market), and Jaeger LeCoultre does one for less than 14k(grey market)... Perhaps your next purchase? ;-)


----------



## WatchLuc

Watchbreath said:


> Once again, a watch is not an investment.


From one perspective beautifull mechanical watches are an investment, they are a symbol for commemoration.
First they are symbolic for the timeframe in history in which we have lived. In next decades/centuries mankind will always be aware of time, by means of a mobile phone, computer or implanted chip, but far less stylish than a mechanical watch.
Secondly, a beautifull mechanical watch is a symbolic anchor from a Pater Familias to ancestors to remember to live, love, respect, decide, judge, honour, and pass values in conformance to the highest quality and standards.
Third: a mechanical watch in it's commemoration role is timeless whilst available for every day life.


----------



## Norwich

WatchLuc said:


> It is only available with leather strap.


I wear mine on a NATO strap so you are in no way limited to the leather croc strap the BP comes with ! 
Best of luck on your purchase dude , the BP is a fantastic looking watch !

Bonnet de douche


----------



## Dave A

Hope to be joining Big Pilot club next year!

Keep the thread updated as I would like to know about your experience of ownership.


----------



## WatchLuc

Norwich said:


> I wear mine on a NATO strap so you are in no way limited to the leather croc strap the BP comes with !
> Best of luck on your purchase dude , the BP is a fantastic looking watch !
> 
> Bonnet de douche


Interesting. I am a little worried about the sustainability of the strap.
what is a NATO strap?


----------



## Norwich

WatchLuc said:


> Interesting. I am a little worried about the sustainability of the strap.
> what is a NATO strap?


http://gearpatrol.com/2014/01/07/icon-nato-strap/

Bonnet de douche


----------



## WatchLuc

mpalmer said:


> Congrats on your decision! Enjoy your Big Pilot!
> 
> FYI, Montblanc does a perpetual calendar for less than 8k (grey market), Frederique Constant does a manufacture perpetual for less than 6k (grey market), and Jaeger LeCoultre does one for less than 14k(grey market)... Perhaps your next purchase? ;-)


Thank you for this interesting information.
Yes, probably my IWC won't be be my last purchased watch ;-)

I met a man who is also collecting mechanical watches. 
But he is buying old and mainly damaged watches. 
He is repairing them or for example building one working watch from two broken watches. 
It's a nice hobby.


----------



## LikeClockWork

overall quality, finishing, in house movement, historical significance, if you really want a big pilot I say save for it


----------



## Christopher Chen

I only it had a display back for that beautiful 7-days movement....


----------



## WTSP

Christopher Chen said:


> I only it had a display back for that beautiful 7-days movement....


Seems the perpetual calendar does. Just pick up that one.


----------



## 124Spider

Without knowing anything at all about the watch, I can tell you that the reason it has that price tag is that enough people are happy to pay that much for it. It's really that simple when talking about life's non-essentials.

Many things may contribute to people finding a watch worth its price--in-house movement; prestigious maker; looks; toughness, etc., etc., etc. But, in the end, it comes down only to they sell a luxury item for a price that maximizes their profits.


----------



## Dave A

LikeClockWork said:


> overall quality, finishing, in house movement, historical significance, if you really want a big pilot I say save for it


If I save for a Big Pilot, will that be the end of it ... Or will there be something new on my radar one week later?


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

Dave A said:


> If I save for a Big Pilot, will that be the end of it ... Or will there be something new on my radar one week later?


You know the answer to that question.


----------



## davelemi

Dave A said:


> If I save for a Big Pilot, will that be the end of it ... Or will there be something new on my radar one week later?


There will always be something new. The chase is the fun part!


----------



## MrDagon007

You could unsubscribe from all watch forums and live happily with an iwc big Pilot without hungering for something extra. Ignorance can be bliss.


----------



## mav

WatchLuc - Congrats on your decision and purchase!

I went through virtually the same process several months ago and understood why the Big Pilot is priced what it is when I saw it in person. I've had mine BP 5009-12 for a few months now. It's an awesome watch and I love mine more everyday. IMO, the original 5002 is really the one to get, with the new 5009-12 a close second. The new one is really a combination of the best parts of all of the prior generations. Also it's gone back a bit to its original roots of being more of a tool watch, with the new Santoni strap instead of alligator, although I changed mine to the original brown buffalo strap of the 5002. IWC still makes it and can be found at the boutiques.


----------



## WatchLuc

124Spider said:


> Without knowing anything at all about the watch, I can tell you that the reason it has that price tag is that enough people are happy to pay that much for it. It's really that simple when talking about life's non-essentials.
> 
> Many things may contribute to people finding a watch worth its price--in-house movement; prestigious maker; looks; toughness, etc., etc., etc. But, in the end, it comes down only to they sell a luxury item for a price that maximizes their profits.


Of course, price differences are always applicable within a certain product group. Take for example luxury car brands like Mercedes, BMW and Audi compared to even more luxury cars like Maserati or Austin Martin or compared to cheaper cars like Dacia or Kia. All these cars will drive you from Rome to Paris for example but still there is a difference and not all differences are marketing, many times there is also a difference regarding technology. I wanted to know how the IWC Big Pilot differentiate itself from the competition. And in the end it is of course the fool who makes the difference by paying the price tag.


----------



## lisherwood

Dave A said:


> Having not long got over the hurdle of an "entry level IWC" at over £4000 (sterling) I'm already trying to get mentally prepared to double the budget for either a Portugese Auto or Big Pilot.
> 
> I'll be honest & say right now that I am struggling to justify the entry fee!
> 
> The prices are madness when accurate time is all around us.


There's a lovely iwc auto (6k) in Carr Liv Street. I tried it on today. Perfect condition and nearly had it, but still waiting for the Daytona call!

http://www.carrwatches.com/products/IWC/-/2661

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwich

lisherwood said:


> There's a lovely iwc auto (6k) in Carr Liv Street. I tried it on today. Perfect condition and nearly had it, but still waiting for the Daytona call!
> 
> http://www.carrwatches.com/products/IWC/-/2661
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they have some pretty cool stuff in there , I often walk past it as I work in Heron Tower

Bonnet de douche


----------



## LeslieL

WatchLuc said:


> Dear contributers to my post,
> 
> I am happy to tell you: case closed.
> I ordered my IWC Big Pilot IW5009012.
> Hope to receive and wear it within a few weeks.
> 
> In response to your replies:
> 
> Yes, in the end I followed my heart. I fell in love with the iconic minimalistic design of the watch. And yes, I know, it's not really the ancestor of the German B-Uhr, it's design is not even the design of the original B-Uhr, it is an "artist impression" of the B-Uhr. But still, I love it. If you would see how I decorated my apartment you would understand why.
> I especially have chosen the 5009012 model, including the 9 instead of the dash and the dotted triangle beneath the 12 o'clock indicator. Like a review of the watch is describing: it makes the design complete, combining the design goodies of previous versions.
> 
> The historic WW2 design roots is another aspect that appeals to me. In my heart I am quite a pacifist, with the exeption of self defense. But you could say that if WW2 didn't happen I wouldn't have existed. From that perspective the design of the watch is also a symbol of myself. Last but not least I wanted also a watch that fits with a suit. I am a business man and I wanted a watch also for business hours.
> 
> Yes, I know, IWC spends a lot of money to marketing. To my modest opinion: so do brands like TAG Heur, Rolex and Omega too.
> And I really don't care. Let us be honoust: without marketing a brand is unknown and if we spend some money on a watch we want others to recognize, don't we?
> 
> Many of you stated that IWC is somewhat overpriced but the Big Pilot is one of IWC's best offers. That made me confident that I was not making a huge mistake buying this watch. And yes, I do understand that the Big Pilot is not 8 times better than for example a STOWA. But is a BMW 3-Series car twice as good than a Ford Focus? I really doubt it and I have driven 3 BMW 3-Series.
> 
> The Big Pilot fulfills my core requirement: dail and movement from one vendor. I don't really need a 7 day capacity, I don't spend so much time in bed, not even accompanied by a beautiful woman. The 7-day capacity is just a symbol that the movement is something different than average. One buys and wears such watch to distinguish, don't we?
> 
> Regarding other watch features: if I would like to have the most features I would have to buy myself an Apple iWatch.
> I regard the looks and design of a watch the most important feature. Sub dials of a chronograph can enhance a design but I rarely need or use a chronograph. I am not interested in reading moon phases from my watch. Multiple time zones is an interesting feature because I work at / for multinational organizations. But to my opinion timezone watches are cluttered with text and knobs and prints in opposition to my preference of a clean minimalistic design, whichever watch brand.
> The only appealing feature to me is a perpetual calendar. I regard such as a mechanical piece of art. But perpetual calendar watches are beyond my price range so the're no option.
> 
> Last but not least: thank you all for your replies. I really enjoyed the discussion and it helped me to make a decision.


Great choice and decision !! I love mine so much and I am sure you will be the same


----------



## WatchLuc

So I have my IWC Big Pilot for a few days now. Really happy with it. 
The watch fits a casual and a formal dress code. It's black color with white details matches my Converse shoes in a casual look. 
The movement is very silent, at least compared with my Omega Seamaster with ETA movement of which you can hear the ticks but also the turning of the weight that winds up the automatic. I like the buckle that prevents the watch falling on the ground when loosening the strap.
Although large the crown doesn't touch my skin, probably because of the height of the watch. To be hounist: a big knob is also handy without pilot gloves. 
It's a beautiful piece, a beauty because it's minimalistic design.
I will probably buy also a brown strap, maybe alligator to differentiate even more, to match it with more clothing colors and styles.


----------



## lisherwood

A Patek Philippe nautilus blue currently fetches Gbp 23k... It only has a seconds complication...

What justifies the price of ANY of the watches we post about on these forums?? 
One thing... Because when you wear it , it feels good. It's not for everyone, and to people who can't understand why you'd spend the cost of a car on a watch, I get it. But I also understand the guy who buys that Nautilus for 23k (sterling). Because that watch feels great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

I think i've zeroed in on a used IWC ref 5004 in excellent condition for a very, very good price...the size and helf are still scaring the bejesus out of me (and that's coming from a guy who used to "rock" 47mm Panerai...), so I am still not 100% sold on this as a long-term ownership item. Will spend sometime again with the seller later this week and make up my mind them. I've been moving towards 39-38mm watches since a few years back, and love my new collection line-up, but the Big Pilot somehow still have enough sparkle to it to seriously consider it. What I am definitely not a fan of, however, are the riverts on these straps...does IWC make something without the riverts in 22mm lug size? I have a very simple brown calf in 21mm on my 3717, and love the quality and comfort of it once the leather has been broken into. Any potential advice on the non-riverted options? Thanks!


----------



## Norwich

korneevy said:


> I What I am definitely not a fan of, however, are the riverts on these straps...does IWC make something without the riverts in 22mm lug size? I have a very simple brown calf in 21mm on my 3717, and love the quality and comfort of it once the leather has been broken into. Any potential advice on the non-riverted options? Thanks!


Yeah a lot of options available to you not only in after market straps , also I know for a fact that the London IWC boutique on Bond st London sells big pilot straps without the rivets in them

Bonnet de douche


----------



## ivanos

lisherwood said:


> A Patek Philippe nautilus blue currently fetches Gbp 23k... It only has a seconds complication...
> 
> What justifies the price of ANY of the watches we post about on these forums??
> One thing... Because when you wear it , it feels good. It's not for everyone, and to people who can't understand why you'd spend the cost of a car on a watch, I get it. But I also understand the guy who buys that Nautilus for 23k (sterling). Because that watch feels great!


I 99% agree with you. In the end we all buy what makes us feel great. Some minor further thought here: Even though some watches have only seconds complication, I believe there are still some minor differences. Nautilus or some three-hands PP are the examples. Another remarkable example is Richard Lange. I believe the overall texture of that mere three-hander may still pose quite different effect in front of our eyes or on the wrist.

So we may say that we buy what make us feel great ENOUGH. Per my understanding, many people just buy up to IWC or Rolex and will never further proceed to PP or Lange.


----------



## WatchLuc

korneevy said:


> I think i've zeroed in on a used IWC ref 5004 in excellent condition for a very, very good price...the size and helf are still scaring the bejesus out of me (and that's coming from a guy who used to "rock" 47mm Panerai...), so I am still not 100% sold on this as a long-term ownership item. Will spend sometime again with the seller later this week and make up my mind them. I've been moving towards 39-38mm watches since a few years back, and love my new collection line-up, but the Big Pilot somehow still have enough sparkle to it to seriously consider it. What I am definitely not a fan of, however, are the riverts on these straps...does IWC make something without the riverts in 22mm lug size? I have a very simple brown calf in 21mm on my 3717, and love the quality and comfort of it once the leather has been broken into. Any potential advice on the non-riverted options? Thanks!


I don't believe IWC sells BP straps without rivets. However, I've seen high quality straps for BP without rivets. 
Try f.e. IWC | Store | ABP : Watchbands and straps for all watches. Made to measure belts and small leather goods. New and pre-owned watches.


----------



## WatchLuc

ivanos said:


> I 99% agree with you. In the end we all buy what makes us feel great. Some minor further thought here: Even though some watches have only seconds complication, I believe there are still some minor differences. Nautilus or some three-hands PP are the examples. Another remarkable example is Richard Lange. I believe the overall texture of that mere three-hander may still pose quite different effect in front of our eyes or on the wrist.
> 
> So we may say that we buy what make us feel great ENOUGH. Per my understanding, many people just buy up to IWC or Rolex and will never further proceed to PP or Lange.


I've looked to the pricing of PP models. Some people just cannot afford these price levels &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## ivanos

WatchLuc said:


> I've looked to the pricing of PP models. Some people just cannot afford these price levels &#55357;&#56841;


Some people can't. Some others don't feel the want/need to.


----------



## lee.hwie

Love to continue the thread here. I am currently looking to sell my IWC Big Pilot. How would one estimate the price? I've seen prices range from $20k to $30k. Any suggestions? It is the IW502618.


----------



## WTSP

Wow, that's quite a piece! The model that I personally use to estimate what my watches will sell for (if no published sales prices are available on places like the eBay sold listings) is half of the lowest price that the watch would sell for new. This is an approximate model with several parameters that need to be changed depending on the situation. 

Parameters:
1-List price of the watch. Bear in mind price increases/decreases, and currency fluctuations. 
2-Usual discount off MSRP. For popular watches like Rolex, it's very low, like 0-10%. For unpopular watches, it may be more like minus 60% to 80%. For IWC, it's probably relatively average at about 10% to 20%. 
3-Depreciation factor for pre-owned watch. My rule of thumb is 50%, but this depends on condition, presence of box and papers, and popularity of the watch. IWCs retain value relatively well. So I'd say depreciation is likely to be only about 35% to 40%.

So basically, for every $10,000 of MSRP value you're likely to get about $5,500 in the aftermarket. Of course, anything can happen depending on whether you can find the right buyer.


----------



## soaking.fused

WatchLuc said:


> View attachment 9338938
> 
> 
> So I have my IWC Big Pilot for a few days now. Really happy with it.
> The watch fits a casual and a formal dress code. It's black color with white details matches my Converse shoes in a casual look.
> The movement is very silent, at least compared with my Omega Seamaster with ETA movement of which you can hear the ticks but also the turning of the weight that winds up the automatic. I like the buckle that prevents the watch falling on the ground when loosening the strap.
> Although large the crown doesn't touch my skin, probably because of the height of the watch. To be hounist: a big knob is also handy without pilot gloves.
> It's a beautiful piece, a beauty because it's minimalistic design.
> I will probably buy also a brown strap, maybe alligator to differentiate even more, to match it with more clothing colors and styles.


Very nice


----------



## lee.hwie

Hey, thanks so much for the insightful model! 
At MSRP of about $30K and purchase price of $26K, I should be realistically selling this for $15K then right?
It's a bit hard to find buyers as it's a niche but I think I know that my listing price is also too high.

I emailed Crown and Caliber on this but never got a reply.
Besides WUS and Ebay, anyone have any luck selling your watch in one of the listing sites?


----------



## WTSP

lee.hwie said:


> Hey, thanks so much for the insightful model!
> At MSRP of about $30K and purchase price of $26K, I should be realistically selling this for $15K then right?
> It's a bit hard to find buyers as it's a niche but I think I know that my listing price is also too high.
> 
> I emailed Crown and Caliber on this but never got a reply.
> Besides WUS and Ebay, anyone have any luck selling your watch in one of the listing sites?


That's about right, although I think you could aim one or two thousand more than that figure. All this is purely my non professional opinion of course.


----------

